# Hampton HI300 install with lots of pictures



## stejus

Finally got around to getting this together. The install was in two phases as there were missing parts to put the surround peices together. Installed on Dec 26th and the surround was finally installed Feb 16th.  Loving every bit of the wood burning experience so far except not having enough wood (first year mistake).

The first pic is the fireplace before the stove went in.  I chose to purchase "cash and carry" to save three hundred bucks and it wasn't that bad to pick up and drive home.  All you need is a utility trailer and you're on your way.


----------



## stejus

Trying to add more pic's and can't for some reason.  I'm getting this message.  Anyone have an idea why?

Error Message:  Unable to receive your submission at this time


----------



## stejus

some more...  The installers were going to use a dolly but just dragged it across the floor with a thick blanket.  The only challenge was getting it through the garage door into the house.  There are two steps and that took about 1/2 hour with two guys to manage to get the stove through.


----------



## stejus

and some more...  There was no need to ovalize the flex pipe.  He managed to get it through the damper.  He removed a section of it to make this happen. The orange power cord is coming up from the basement through the ash cleanout on the fireplace floor.  This way the power cord can be tucked into the fireplace instead of being exposed on the hearth.


----------



## stejus

a few more...  The picture of the stones are for the new mantle and hearth extension that I laid on top of wood floor (over wool rugs).  I plan to find a nice wool rug that will sit under the stone.

I went with the mushroom cap that came with the flex liner for now.   I plan to have a hood installed over the entire chimney to cover the stove pipe and oil burner flue.  This will be done in the spring when I insulate the flex liner.

The surround peice kit was missing two brackets.  Had to wait for those to come in but had the first fire on Dec 30th.


----------



## stejus

the last set...  The surround peices went on in mid February.   My oil usage has been about 35 to 40 gallons a month in Jan and Feb compared to 150 gallons a month last Jan-Feb.  

I also ordered 4 cord of wood in Dec and built a few of these for next year.  It's a good way to spend the long cold weekends between the football and baseball seasons!


----------



## BucksCoBernie

Nice set up. Thats a lot of saved $$ in oil cost. I should have my insert some time this spring (hopefully). How long did the install take?


----------



## stejus

With two guys and me just watching, it took about 3.5 hours to clean the chimney, install the liner, install the stove and connect the liner to the stove.  Then they came back for about an hour to install the surround peices once the part came in.   So, in total, about 4.5 hours.


----------



## begreen

That looks great stejus. What a beautiful looking stove. It really compliments the room nicely. Good work!


----------



## atomichawg

Daddy likes!  Very classy.  Love how they hid the power cord.  Me have stove envy!  Hope to have something installed by next season.


----------



## btj1031

Nice stove, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## carlo

Tryin to get my buddy to get an insert for his fireplace. He doesn't understand the difference between wood burning insert and regular fireplace. He don't really care to listen .... too bad. 

Your set up looks awesome ..... have fun with it. I have a hampton 300 wood burner and am very happy with it.


----------



## stejus

carlo said:
			
		

> Tryin to get my buddy to get an insert for his fireplace. He doesn't understand the difference between wood burning insert and regular fireplace. He don't really care to listen .... too bad.
> 
> Your set up looks awesome ..... have fun with it. I have a hampton 300 wood burner and am very happy with it.



I was on the fence with getting an insert in the beginning. I was thinking a pellet stove on the other side of the house. Once I looked into those, I didn't like the fact pellet prices were too risky. I reviewed posts and talked to reps and looked at these "furniture style" stoves and was sold. These stoves burn so clean you can't even tell I have a stove going 24/7. I could always remember going to a friends house growing up and they had a stove. You would always smell the stove so that's why I didn't look at them at first. I'm glad I did the research!


----------



## Tahoe99

My wife loves the look of it and we may get one soon. But I read numerous negative comments that the unit does not produce enough heat. What is your experience ?

Thanks


----------



## stejus

MC said:
			
		

> My wife loves the look of it and we may get one soon. But I read numerous negative comments that the unit does not produce enough heat. What is your experience ?
> 
> Thanks



My experience has been a pleasure. I used roughly 300 gallons of oil in Jan/Feb 2008. This past Jan/Feb about 70 to 75 gallons. We are burning 24/7 with what I would consider marginal dry wood. Next year I will get even more heat as I'll have better seasoned wood.

The stove heats my 2 story 2000 sq ft colonial fairly well. The primary rooms lived in on the first level are family/kitchen/office area. This area is the warmest because the stove is in the family room. The other side of the house (LR/DR) averages about a 10 degrees less. Upstairs is generally about 5 to 10 degrees off of the downstairs because the stairs that lead upstairs are right off the family room. 

Biggest lesson learned is these are truly room heaters. You cannot expect to raise the heat rapidly in the house like you can with forced hot water heat. To stay ahead of that, you need to burn 24/7 during the Winter and a little less in the Fall/Spring. I plan to burn 4 to 5 cords next year based on what I burned the past two months. I thought burning 24/7 was going to be a lot of work. It's not, just 3 loads a day on average.

My biggest concern before installing the stove was that I would be too hot in the family room. This is not a problem at all because the Family/Kitchen are connected by an 8' opening and the family room has two additionally door ways. 

Good luck!


----------



## burntime

Ohhhh, purdy!  Enjoy, once you get the hang of it you will like it even more.  And the little lady will be pealing off clothing cause its soooooo hot %-P


----------



## stejus

burntime said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, purdy!  Enjoy, once you get the hang of it you will like it even more.  And the little lady will be pealing off clothing cause its soooooo hot %-P



It has happened (too hot) on a few occasions when the outdoor temp flirts in the 40's.  Wife calls me at work and says it's about 80 degrees in the house.  I asked her what the outside temp was and she told me 45 degrees and sunny.  The front of the house has a southern exposure so this helps a little too during the day time.  She made the mistake of putting in too much wood!  

Oh, I should also mention she's made a habit of warming up her PJ's near the stove before putting them on  ;-) bla bla bla...


----------



## Tahoe99

Stejus - 

thanks for the feedback, that's a good news. I guess people not happy with the unit must be doing something wrong.

PS: About the other "side effects" time will show


----------



## BurningBrit

...looks great.

Just curious. Why did the not remove the damper. Looking at the picture, with the damper removed you would not need to have flattened the flex liner.


----------



## stejus

BurningBrit said:
			
		

> ...looks great.
> 
> Just curious. Why did the not remove the damper. Looking at the picture, with the damper removed you would not need to have flattened the flex liner.



BurningBrit, - The previous picture is deceiving.  The flex pipe is not flattened at all.  There was just about 6" of clearance with the damper wide open so he left it mounted.   Here's a another view, maybe you can see it better in this pic.


----------



## nlittle

Hi there
I just bought this stove and was doing searches on the forum and saw this...love your install!
Once question- I see you ran a power cord through the ash drop in the fireplace.  This is GREAT, and I did not even think of it.
There were no concerns from your installer?  I would think the cord might get too hot in there or something.
Let me know and thanks for the idea!


----------



## stejus

nlittle said:
			
		

> Hi there
> I just bought this stove and was doing searches on the forum and saw this...love your install!
> Once question- I see you ran a power cord through the ash drop in the fireplace. This is GREAT, and I did not even think of it.
> There were no concerns from your installer? I would think the cord might get too hot in there or something.
> Let me know and thanks for the idea!



My installer recommended hiding the cord and I said sure. At first I was concerned with heat as well and he told me not to worry. Just for giggles, I had the surround pieces off and put my hand inside the side of the fireplace where the power cord was. The stove temp on the outside near the floor was just above being warm, not too hot to touch. Just make sure you route the cord away from the stove on the side and the back. He was a licensed sweep and told me he does this when ever has a clean out to route the cord.

Congrats on the stove and be sure to post pics.


----------



## nlittle

Great thanks, I will ask about it when they are here.  That will not be for 4-5 weeks.  
In the mean time I am going to get my flush hearth extended out to code with backer and tile.  They will cover all the existing brick!  Should look great once I pick the tile!

Thanks again!


----------



## habsfan70

Great job. The stove looks beautiful. Happy burning!!


----------



## stejus

Here's the final piece of work for this install that was completed in the spring.  I had insulation poured into the chimney flue around the liner.  The sweep said it would be easier to cut into chimney rather than pull out stove and detach liner to go at it from inside.  

Pic on the right shows the bricks they took out to get at the first clay tile to stuff insulation to form a barrier.  After they plugged the bottom, they poured from the top and buttoned up chimney.  

Pic on the left is the new chimney cap that replaced the mushroom cap.  

With both of these project complete, it should draft much better, (not that it was bad last year), this year.


----------



## ssweb

Stejus,

I had replied eariler on your final photo and again I want to say great setup.

I have one question on choice of the HI300. Did you consider the HI200. I have a 1600 sq cape and am not sure which one to get.

Your thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## burntime

Go big or go home   You can always build a smaller fire in a bigger firebox, if you try to do it the other way arround there will be issues ;-)


----------



## stejus

ssweb said:
			
		

> Stejus,
> 
> I had replied eariler on your final photo and again I want to say great setup.
> 
> I have one question on choice of the HI300. Did you consider the HI200. I have a 1600 sq cape and am not sure which one to get.
> 
> Your thoughts would be helpful.



I did look at the HI200 at the stove shop and was shocked how little the firebox was.  It's a great looking stove, but forget about overnight burns or large splits in this little box.   

If you can fit the HI300 into your firebox, do it.  You'll need the extra heat output during the coldest part of winter.  

Another benefit is you can get 8 to 10 hour burns with OAK and other hard woods in the HI300.  I don't think thats possible with the HI200.  Less work with the HI300 in terms of loading as well.  Another benefit is the cast surround gets extremely hot so it throws radiant heat where the HI200 would throw a lot less.

Good luck decided and keep us posted.

Steve


----------



## firecracker_77

And a Holz-Hausen shot just to finish it off.  Nice post


----------



## jtakeman

Nice looking stove! ;-)


----------



## tfdchief

Beautiful! I love my H200,  and that thing is just gorgeous.  Some day, I am going to replace my old Buck insert with the Hampton insert.


----------



## raygard

I always wondered about your avatar and what on earth it actually was, I thought you had photoshoped the photo.  Now I know better

Thanks for the pictures.  That's a nice setup

Ray


----------



## Eatonpcat

Very nice looking stove...Seems like the installer did a great job!!


----------



## CodyWayne718

So did your block off plate hold the insulation up? I'm lost on why the two bricks were removed.


----------



## stejus

CodyWayne718 said:
			
		

> So did your block off plate hold the insulation up? I'm lost on why the two bricks were removed.



The two bricks were removed on the outside so the installer could stuff some Roxul around the liner and first clay tile above the smoke shelf. The installer did it this way because the stove was in place and he didn't want to remove it.   This was done to create a stop for the poured in insulation.  

The block off, in my case, is just Roxul stuffed into the smokeshelf and the damper where the liner passes through and it.  I did this myself from the inside by cutting up Roxul and stuffing as much as I could into the cavity.

FYI, the insulation will harden and stay in place once it dries.  The only reason he formed the stop is so the mix didn't fill in the smoke shelf.


----------



## CodyWayne718

Oh I gotcha now. Also, I didn't know the pour in stuff hardened. Thanks


----------



## ironpony

stejus said:
			
		

> some more...  The installers were going to use a dolly but just dragged it across the floor with a thick blanket.  The only challenge was getting it through the garage door into the house.  There are two steps and that took about 1/2 hour with two guys to manage to get the stove through.







hey look out that guy is stealing your liner


I know I am late to the party


----------



## ScotO

First time I saw this thread and your install, Stejus.   Looks great!  Sorry I'm late to the party, too...but I just saw.the link in you're signature and wanted to check it out.

I finally got my install buttoned up.........what a project that turned into!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/building-the-hearth-for-my-napoleon-nz3000-what-a-quest.74273/


----------



## Gasifier

That is very nice Stejus. Very nice. A great upgrade to your home. Comfort and reliability. Do you have some sort of back-up so that if power goes out you can still run the fan on the insert? Small generator, battery bank of some sort?


----------



## stejus

Gasifier said:


> That is very nice Stejus. Very nice. A great upgrade to your home. Comfort and reliability. Do you have some sort of back-up so that if power goes out you can still run the fan on the insert? Small generator, battery bank of some sort?


 No back up yet.  When it gets real cold (10 or less degrees), I pull the front (top peice) off to let more heat come out of the firebox area.  This works because I have the blockoff too.


----------

